# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Хороший Женский спорт зал

## Яна Грозднива

Добрый день кто знает где в Минске есть нормальный спорт зал, я просто год назад родила и не слаба прибавила весе вот хочу заняться собой нужен спорт зал столовыми тренерами диетой если кто знает подскажите очень поможете.  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Яна Грозднива

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

